# ICONOS DE ARQUITECTURA Y URBANISMO EN PERU



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

*ICONOS DE LA ARQUITECTURA Y URBANISMO EN PERU*


Incluyamos en este tema a los monumentos, edificios, conjuntos o espacios urbanos, estructuras arquitectonicas y urbanas que representan la arquitectura peruana. Que es lo consideran ha influenciado historicamente en el diseno dentro de Peru, y que es lo que nos representa internacionalmente cuando hablamos de arquitectura de nuestro pais. Porque consideran estos elementos son iconos o simbolos de la arquitectura peruana y porque.​

*icono o ícono.* 
(Del fr. icône, este del ruso ikona, y este del gr. bizant. εἰκών, -όνος). 

3. m. Signo que mantiene una relación de semejanza con el objeto representado; p. ej., las señales de cruce, badén o curva en las carreteras.

Se entiende como *Icono *a cualquier imagen o efigie dedicada a alguna forma de culto. El término ícono también es utilizado en la cultura popular, con el sentido general de símbolo - por ejemplo, un nombre, cara, cuadro e inclusive una persona que es reconocida por tener una significación, representar o encarnar ciertas cualidades.

Fuentes: Diccionario de la Real Academia de Lengua Espanola / Wikipedia / Arquitecturavisual

*ICONO DE ARQUITECTURA Y URBANISMO*

En el caso de la arquitectura un* icono *es una estructura o espacios disenados que tienen una relacion de identidad fuerte con el entorno, es un simbolo que tiene un significado comun de identificacion universal. En Peru tenemos iconos que representan la arquitectura y el diseno urbano de nuestro pais. Que es lo que representa la creatividad de los disenadores peruanos? que obras resaltan en nuestra historia (considerando que esta no empieza ni en 1532 ni 1821, sino miles de anios atras). Que elementos arquitectonicos nos despiertan la idea de Peru con tan solo contemplarlos? No se trata de una lista de las obras "mas bonitas" sino de las mas significativas en la historia del diseno en Peru.​


*MACHU PICCHU*
















































*PLAZA DE ARMAS Y CATEDRAL DE AREQUIPA*






























































































*CENTRO CIVICO DE LIMA Y PASEO DE LOS HEROES NAVALES*


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

Muchas fotos que se presentan no se aprecian, solo se muestra un cuadrado pequeño. Merecería un enfoque con mejor metodología para una mejor comprensión.


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Mmm, pues están rechéveres la foto y el tema. Pero alguien me podría decir, porqué la torre de Lima está dentro de la lista, si se ve descuidada, sucia, vieja y me parece que no es la gran cosa. Por lo que puedo decir que no puede ser un hito para que nos reconozcan a nivel mundial. Guayaquil no más tiene 1 edificio de 36 pisos y mucho más moderno. Quizás en su tiempo lo fue, pero ahora? Machu Picchu y la catedral de Arequipa son construcciones antiguas, pero por su conservación y porque no han podido aún ser superadas en belleza, en arquitectura, y porque son patrimonio cultural de la humanidad, creo que sí pueden ser considerados como hitos, pero la torre de Lima, mmmm no sé ahhh. hno: 

Quizás me podrían explicar porqué la han considerado como hito, que si es así mejor pongan Sacsayhuaman o Caral, o la catedral de Lima, por ejemplo. Espero la justificación de la puesta de la torre de Lima en este thread. Saludos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Cusco centro historico, Saccsayhuaman y Centro de Lima..........a mi criterio los principales hitos a nivel mundial que nos representan.... De hehco hay otros mas que tambein son reconocidos a nivel internacional, caso Chan Chan y huacas del Sol y la Luna, Catedral de Arequipa, Tucume y Tumbas Reales de Sipan, Caral, Kuelap, Baños del Inca...........etc.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chévere el thread, pero el Centro Cívico no es un ícono de Lima...nica.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lavoe81 said:


> A mí sí me gusta el Paseo de los Héroes Navales. Es más, creo que una remodelación apropiada puede convertirse en la alameda símbolo de Lima. Es cosa de ver panorámicas nomás.


Mientras escribimos el paseo está siendo remodelado.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Emmmm hitos en que sentido?


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

como que hace lista le falta CRITERIO


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

GRACIAS POR LAS PREGUNTAS, Y YA ACLARE EL CONCEPTO DE ICONO (ver al comienzo de este tema).

POR FAVOR AGREGA LAS OBRAS QUE TU CONSIDERAS SON PARTE DE ESTA LISTA. QUE OBRAS DE ARQUITECTURA TU ADMIRAS MAS DENTRO DE PERU?


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Y la torre de Interbank?, Larcomar, la torre Wiese, elBanco de Credito....
creo que se estan restringiendo solamente a edificios del pasado.hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

J Block said:


> Chévere el thread, pero el Centro Cívico no es un ícono de Lima...nica.


Hmmmmm, pues desde una òptica no arquitectònica si, pero en realidad faltan muchas obras que si marcan un "hito" en el desarrollo urbano de las ciudades, para que el thread realmente sobresalga, los invito a poner fotos ... si no, como que uno se queda en el aire y se dice... ehhh Iconos??? falta pues...


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

NO VEO O ME FALTAN LENTES

La lista que yo empeze esta incompleta, la idea es que todos incluyan aquellos elementos de arquitectura que deberian estar incluidos como simbolos del diseno en Peru. No conozco bien estos por ejemplo: la torre de Interbank, Larcomar, la torre Wiese, elBanco de Credito... fotos? hello? anyone?


----------



## -*Casa Saboya*- (Sep 22, 2005)

Que bellezas :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: 
Impresionantes las estructuras, ya no se diga MACHU PICCHU. El poderio del imperio INKA


----------

